# Spice .. a legal high ... (for now at least)



## mbgeorge (May 21, 2010)

a friend of mine told me about this stuff called 'spice' the other day that he had picked up from a head shop up here in oregon, don't know how many of you have heard of it but it was new to me, he told me it gets you high just like weed and its legal in the U.S. he didn't have any with him so i didn't think much of it 'till he came back a couple days later with a little baggie of it, i don't even smoke pot that often, but i had to try it to see if it really does get you "fucked up" like he said, it looks like some kind of spice (hence the name i guess) that you would put on food and kinda smelled like those nasty clove cigarrettes that people smoke when they want to cough up blood, anyhow i only took 1 hit off of his "joint"? and it got me pretty fucking baked, i guess its a synthetic drug that has basically the same effect on your canniboid receptors in your brain as THC does... thought i'd share, i don't know the price range but i guess the sell it in 1 and 3 gram bags

::::_Forensic Science International_ recently published an eye-opening study on a new generation of synthetic cannabinoids that have become popular as 'legal highs', provided by a highly organised neuroscience-savvy industry that is ready and waiting with new compounds before the law changes. The study concerns several legal smoking mixtures, 'Spice' being the most well-known (pictured), which were recently found to contain synthetic cannabinoids.
Cannabinoids are named for their abundance in the cannabis plant, but this class of substance also naturally occurs in the nervous system as part of the normal biological signalling system. In fact, the street drug cannabis has its effect because its various cannabinoids, the most famous being THC, target one or more of the brain's cannabinoid receptors.
Marijuana and its derivatives are illegal in most countries but the brain's cannabinoid system is complex and so it is possible to synthesise other types of drugs in the same class as the plant's active ingredients, which target the same receptor sites, that have similar effects, but which are completely legal.
Although officially labelled as incense and not for human consumption, Spice was typically marketed as one of the many 'herbal smoking mixtures' which traditionally have been sold in head shops on the basis of their druggy associations despite having no psychoactive effects to speak of. 
However, this brand became wildly popular and in 2008 scientific analysis found that it also contained the synthetic cannabinoids CP 47,497-C8 and JWH-018 which are structurally similar to THC


----------



## wildboy860 (May 21, 2010)

yes.. I've heard the same about this shit called "Spice" your right, it acts on the cannabinoid receptors and gets you high just liek weed. there' plentyof other weed alternativesout there. but this one seems to take the cake from what I've heard in my 10+ years of drug use.


----------



## hshh (May 24, 2010)

ive only done pure JWH not the spice stuff. it deffinitly gets your stoned but be carefull with how much you do. apparently your supposed to do 3 to5 mg at a time and i think i did about 100 in one freebase hit ( which still looked like a very small amount). and its very easy to misjudge. next thing i know im laying fetal posistion on my floor shaking like crazy for almost an hour thinking i was going to die. my heart was racing out of control and i didnt have the strength to stand up. i really thought that was the end of my life, especially since i did not know what exactly it was that i did. it was the most horrid experience for me. if you do the right amount its fun and its pretty much just like weed but synthetic.


----------



## Pheonix (May 24, 2010)

Spice Cannabinoid - HU-210

according to the DEA it is a schedule I controlled substance therefore not legal


----------



## mbgeorge (May 28, 2010)

up here in oregon they are selling it as an "incense" but selling it in head shops none the less they are getting away with it


----------



## Pheonix (May 28, 2010)

It's a waste of time and resources to enforce it thats why they can get away with it. If they catch some college kid with it they will just send him on his way but if the catch some dirty squatter with it then they probably will arrest you for it. Think of it as the cops don't enforce laws they enforce lifestyles.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 8, 2010)

we call it dream in New Zealand but yeah that stuff is alright but it only lasts for like 30 minutes. but yeah. its always good to have legal highs!


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Jun 9, 2010)

the only thing that is safe to smoke is marijuana.

these spice blends have made people sick and in a few instances apparently killed some people too. i can vape marijuana all day long and not have to worry about my health and/or overdose. 

you live in Oregon stick to bud. why in the world would you smoke anything else when you live in the vicinity of some of the highest grade marijuana grown on the planet? 

as a 24/7 marijuana smoker when i am at home.... i couldn't imagine passing weed up for some legal spice... this reminds me of the legal buds you see in high times magazine. what a complete waste of money, and its detrimental to your health! marijuana is safe and potent. don't bother smoking anything else. also, only smoke high grade marijuana.


----------



## SineNomine (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe this is relevant....


----------



## mbgeorge (Jun 15, 2010)

RideMoreTrains said:


> the only thing that is safe to smoke is marijuana.
> 
> these spice blends have made people sick and in a few instances apparently killed some people too. i can vape marijuana all day long and not have to worry about my health and/or overdose.
> 
> ...



i don't generally smoke pot at all, but i could see the benefits of smoking spice if you were drug tested often, say for probation or work, as it doesn't test positive for thc


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 1, 2010)

the shits retarded... if you have a reason why you wouldnt be abl;e to smoke pot..
(its most likely for legal reasons)
maybe you shouldnt be smoking anything at all
wanting to be lazy and hungry while being able to pass piss tests just isnt worth a potential heart attack
sorry
smoke bud seriously


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea it will get you high, but the comedown is not so good... And its not quite the same. and most states ive been pots cheaper anyways. But if you on probation... it will do the trick


----------



## Filth (Aug 11, 2010)

i've heard spice fucks up your lungs even more, i got kicked down some one day the ingredients from what i remember were all plants though. like daisy's and shit.


----------



## Dannywaste (Aug 18, 2010)

I smoked a j of this shit and thought everything about it was garbage. The taste was shit and it did nothing.


----------



## CuzIcan (Aug 19, 2010)

there was a story on the local news here tonight about this shit called 'Buzz' and there have been several teens (13-16) taken tot he ER for speeding heart rates, hallucinations and shaking out of control. Personally, sounds like a speed ball to me, fuck that....If it ain't MaryJ, i ain't token it...


----------



## Dameon (Aug 19, 2010)

I smoked some in Utah from some random kids by the tracks. Give me illegal drugs any day. I'd rather smoke mexican shwag than spice.


----------



## boosker (Aug 22, 2010)

i smoked some of the shit today (it was a more expensive brand called "space") and got all fried out for a good 8 hours and i had to take a nap in my local sewer to get it to wear off it even made me throw up and a bad case of the runs


----------

